# 1959 Schwinn Typhoon Emerald green?



## KevinBrick (Nov 3, 2018)

So what is this really? A Schwinn Tiger with a Typhoon chain guard? Typhoon’s started in 62. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332860956469


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 3, 2018)

Maybe a 1969 according to the angelfire serial # look up..


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 3, 2018)

Seller has the year wrong, which is hard to believe, but it's not his fault. It's a 69 Typhoon in Campus Green. @Moseph is looking for that one! But frame only.

Another one lead down the wrong road by that serial number look up disaster!


----------

